# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  thoughts on 2nd cycle?

## bluelife93

Hello
so I'm planning to run this as my 2nd cycle.
(i did a test only cycle back in January but things didn't go as planned because of the pandemic..)

WK1-6 sust 250mg EOD
WK1 dbol 20mg ED, WK2 dbol 30mg ED, WK3 40mg ED, WK4-6 dbol 50mg ED
WK7-12 durabolin (nandrolone phenylproprionate) 100mg EOD
WK7-12 winstrol 50mg EOD
WK13-14 clenbuterol (2-7 tabs a day)

hcg throughout the whole cycle

pct 
nolvadex + clomid 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## bomb_r2

That's horrible 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

run a sucessful first cycle of test before trying to get overly complicated with your 2nd cycle.

----------

